
Show HN: Git commit with bring your own plugins - amerani
https://github.com/amerani/better-commit
======
darekkay
I like this. Some thoughts:

* The gif demo is nice, but you should make it a lot shorter (remove typos and speed it up). Bring it to the point.

* The only use case I see is to create a branch and do a commit in one step (which is a common use case, as I often forget to create a new branch before coding). However, I can achieve this with a simple git alias. I wish to see some more real-world use cases using your tool.

